# My dog is collapsing on his hind legs



## ajw204 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a 4 year old yorkie/papillon mix. Last thursday, i came back home after school and found him to be a bit more lethargic than usual. I took him for his usual 30 minute walk before i went to work out. He was walking noticeably slower. I thought he might have eaten something he shouldn't have. Over the next few days, he stopped eating, and wouldn't even leave one spot. The last two days have been a bit better, but he obviously isn't standing up straight, and will take a few steps at a time and just collapse on his hind legs. His front legs seem to be fine. I brought him to the vet, blood work turned up nothing. He still is barely eating anything, and can't even lift his leg when he pees. I don't know what's going on, and it's making me really sad, please help.

UPDATE: this morning he could barely walk and lost bladder control! i don't know what to do...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Did the vet Xray the back, hips abdomen and legs?
Lyme/erlichia test?
Do you feed fish oil? Maybe toxicity if not feeding vit E?
Distemper?

I'd get more tests from vet, or get 2nd opinion from a different vet, and more tests.


----------



## ajw204 (Oct 4, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> Did the vet Xray the back, hips abdomen and legs?
> Lyme/erlichia test?
> Do you feed fish oil? Maybe toxicity if not feeding vit E?
> Distemper?
> ...


haven't done the xray yet. 
what are those other tests you are talking about? 
no i don't give him any fish oil. 
no i don't think it's distemper, his stool is normal. 

he is shaking a bit like he's cold or scared sometimes too.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ajw204 said:


> haven't done the xray yet.
> what are those other tests you are talking about?
> no i don't give him any fish oil.
> no i don't think it's distemper, his stool is normal.
> ...


Lyme and erlichia are tick borne diseases.
Dogs with distemper often have normal stools. (you may be thinking of parvo which causes diarrhea). Distemper has a neurological form that can cause tremors, spasms, paralysis, lack of appetite. Usually you get a fever, sometimes a cough.
Xrays of back/spine need to be done (and soon) to determine if there is a slipped disk. The increased pressure on the spine can cause hind end paralysis. There is a limited amount of time afterwards to give steroids to reduce swelling, so I'd try to get an Xray right away.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Did the vet do a neurological eval? xrays? test for tick borne diseases? If your vet can't figure it out, can you get a referral to a specialist?


----------



## ajw204 (Oct 4, 2012)

he's getting an xray right now...waiting for the phone call. thanks for the info


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sending good wishes to him for an easy fix. Please update when you can.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ajw204 said:


> he's getting an xray right now...waiting for the phone call. thanks for the info




Update??????


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

ajw204 said:


> he's getting an xray right now...waiting for the phone call. thanks for the info


Update on your dog?


----------



## ajw204 (Oct 4, 2012)

hey guys sorry for the delay, been pretty stressed out the last few days with him. he was diagnosed with IVDD after the x-ray. the vet couldn't say for sure because she said he would need an MRI to be 100% sure. 

http://www.animalmedcenter.com/faqs/category/intervertebral-disc-disease

we think he's at stage 3. in the meantime we have him in the crate for 4-6 weeks while he is on steroids and antacids. crossing my fingers so he doesn't need surgery. thanks a lot for the help guys.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you want to make payments on a vet bill if he needs surgery, check out Carecredit. ( www.carecredit.com )


----------



## Sailor Boy (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you thought of cushings disease?? You may want to research that. There are specific symptoms for this disease and it sounds like your dog may have a few. My 12 yr old sheltie had cushings but it can develop at any age. I hope your dog gets better.


----------



## Mater (Oct 9, 2012)

Same thing happened to my dog. Although he does not have IVDD he ruptured a cushion on his spinal cord.
You should check out Dodgers List , gives so many tips on dogs with back trauma and specializes in IVDD.


----------

